# Fun Morning!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow's been a little down in the dumps lately due to an EXTENDED visit from my mom. He likes her OK, but she disturbs our routine and he sulks.

This morning we decided that we'd take him with us to the Farmers Market in his stroller. Of course an hour long trip took us over TWO because so many people had to stop and get a closer look. A handful had to take pictures...

Mow had a FANTASTIC time. He met tons of dogs and never flinched or backed away. He sniffed noses with them all through the mesh on his stroller. Even when one kept barking at him he just watched it for a second and went about staring around him. Quite a few kids (and a couple of adults) asked if they could pet him so I'd unzip the stroller just enough for them to get their hand in and he was just fine with them touching him. 

When we got home he had a big snack, used his box, and has been UNconscious all afternoon. :heart

Mom and I decided that we'll take him back Wednesday morning, especially since the stroller was SOOO handy for packing all the veggies/fruits we bought.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The "Adventures of MowMow"!
I'll bet a lot of people were rubber necking at seeing MowMow!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! I can't imagine any of my girls enjoying that. You're so lucky!!!

Good boy, MowMow!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing like a long day shopping to wear a guy out. I'll bet he was the talk of the town after that!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been a little down in the dumps myself lately, and this story cheered me up. I love reading about the Adventures of Mow.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mow Mow is a wonderful ambassador for all cats.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Next time you go, please take pictures. What an adventure for MowMow.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds like a fun time for you both!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Next time you go, please take pictures


And yes pictures please


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, please post pictures. Mowmow is your orange beauty correct?


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Please, post pictures next time you go! Mow Mow is such a special boy!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun. I wish I could do that with Autumn but I can't even get her into her carrier. Have to cancel lots of vet appointments because of that


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

heston said:


> That sounds like so much fun. I wish I could do that with Autumn but I can't even get her into her carrier. Have to cancel lots of vet appointments because of that


LOL!! Sorry, I just have this picture in my mind of you pushing a yowling, flailing Autumn in a little pink cat stroller at a farmers' market. I bet you wouldn't have quite as many people wanting to pet her.  I don't mean to make light of how frustrating it must be to get her to the vet's, it just paints a rather funny, incongruous mental image.

Actually, I wouldn't dare try that with any of my cats--except for Galileo, he'd have a ball!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

We're back from the Wednesday Farmer's Market and here are some photos. 

This farmer had a gorgeous hibiscus and I wanted a picture of him under it.

IMG_2339 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr

We stopped at this stand for some swiss chard and some arugula and he heard kids playing near the park fountain. He LOVES kids and was craning his head around looking for them. Before we left i turned the stroller to face them so he could watch them play.

IMG_2336 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

awww!!! I love the look on his face in the first picture!!! 
Such a handsome boy!! Who wouldn't want to pet a gorgeous kitty like that!?? 
I LOVE his coulors, they are so rich!
He looks so happy, so content. 
He's one special kitty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

cat face said:


> awww!!! I love the look on his face in the first picture!!!
> Such a handsome boy!! Who wouldn't want to pet a gorgeous kitty like that!??
> I LOVE his coulors, they are so rich!
> He looks so happy, so content.
> He's one special kitty!


DITTO! MowMow is one HANDSOME Boy!
He's loving the ROYAL Treatment! !


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cat face said:


> awww!!! I love the look on his face in the first picture!!!


Hehe, thanks. He was giving me sweet eye kisses.

He is so sweet and special! Of course I'm not biased AT ALL!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Mowmow is having a fantastic day! Love the story.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I would love a kitty that would go in a stroller and enjoy it. He is handsome!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful day! There are some cats that are rattled by crowds of people,and then you have your socialites like Robin and Mow!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the picture of him with the hibiscus! That's so great he enjoys socializing at the farmer's market!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Mowmow looks very regal in that first picture like a king in a carriage. So cute seeing him watching the children too! :luv


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love it!  now I want a stroller for Yuki lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> I love it!  now I want a stroller for Yuki lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think out of all my cats, Mr. Jazz would be the one I could do something like this with!
He is Mellow, Very Confident, and doesn't run and hide when guests show up, he'll go right over and introduce himself!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

7cats2dogs said:


> He is Mellow, Very Confident, and doesn't run and hide when guests show up, he'll go right over and introduce himself!


That's Yuki's purrsonality too  I think she'd enjoy a ride in a pet stroller. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Meanwhile SB's enjoying being on apartment patrol with no threat of being humped.


----------



## RV-Kitty (Jul 31, 2013)

I am seeing cats and dogs in these strollers everywhere. They're getting pretty popular.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He looks so content! What a great thing to do with him. Thank you for the pictures! They made my day.


----------

